# Really loud fuel pump



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The fuel pump in my truck is just a lil over a year old. It is an oem Delphi from napa. Replaced the wiring harness, filter, and regulator when I did the pump. It was a very quiet pump when I installed it. Now over the past couple months it has gotten progressively louder. I cant open the rear slider without hearing that loud whine. You can hear above the exhaust which is pretty damn loud. Sometimes with the truck idling, the noise will surge loud, then get somewhat quieter. And it does not matter if the gas tank is 1/2, 1/4, full, etc. My guess is the pump is preparing to die again. If it does, I may go with a higher output walboro pump instead of the delphi. Dont know what the max these things can handle, but apparently a mild tuned 6.0 is too much.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Time to do it again Tom! Find your receipt!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1036335 said:


> Time to do it again Tom! Find your receipt!


No I think I need to throw the whole thing at Napa. All I have been getting from them lately is shyt. 3 new radiators were shyt in my car, 3 starters in the truck, the list goes on. Anymore now I go to federated, summit (45 minute drive) or at the dealer. I get a discount at the dealer and the prices have actually gotten fairly reasonable from GM as of late. More than likely it is going to get a high flow walbro pump, and some injectors from the 8.1. Taking the truck in next week hopefully to get a few pulls on the local dyno and see what the duty cycle is on my injectors. Talked with a few people who have very close or a little more tune and their stock fuel stuff was over worked on the 6.0. I love bringing it to about 6300 rpms and hear it start to lean out (not) I guess if I want the most from my truck, I need to be all in or just go home!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

yea i'm not a big fan of the NAPA around here either...i doubt you have them around you but i go to Sanels. They are great, give me everything at a dealer/big shop tier rates and are always willing to help me with anything i need! If anything ever happens to that place, i don't know what i would do lol


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Unless you're planning to add a turbo or supercharger Tom the 8.1 injectors are extreme overkill on a mild 6.0 such as yours. If you install them you'll then need to cut them WAY back in delivered fuel quantity via tuning or you'll end up with poorly running bloated fuel pig. Your stock 25 lb/hr LQ4 injectors will easily support over 400 HP with no problem at all if they're in good condition at around a 80-85% max duty cycle which is perfectly acceptable. So there's no reason to add nearly 50% more injector capacity with wishing to swap in the 8.1 units.

Same with the OEM spec 30 GPH fuel pump, in fact it will support more fuel than the injectors will flow. You just have to get a good one next time. :salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks B&B:waving: I dont want to make a bloated pig out of it, gets pretty good mileage right now. As much as I want to throw a supercharger or twin turbo set-up on it, I aint got that kind of $$$ laying around lol. So basically I got a poop pump and it is on its last leg? That just makes my day People at napa are gonna get sick of me soon bringing back their shyt that doesnt last.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

When you pay assemblers .03 @ hour it doesn't matter how good the parts are the end result is inconsistent.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You either got a bad one or there's excessive dirt/water in the tank, did you look when you had the fuel module out? 2/3's of early pump failures are due to contamination in the tank. I've installed countless Delphi pumps in GM's over the years either directly from the dealer or NAPA and I can't recall more than one that I ever had a problem with, and it wasn't with the pump but the sender. A poor electrical connection (especially ground) will also drastically shorten a pumps life as well so be sure to look into that if you're going to pull it again.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tom, you should buy an entire sending unit from a GM Dealer. It will come with the latest pigtail. Shop around, ask for "garage price". The Napa sending units are usually Carter, so go OEM. I just put a new pump in my Tahoe. The dealer was actually cheaper buy the time I ordered the new style pigtail. Turns out the electrical connection was the cause of the failure anyway.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B;1037036 said:


> You either got a bad one or there's excessive dirt/water in the tank, did you look when you had the fuel module out? 2/3's of early pump failures are due to contamination in the tank. I've installed countless Delphi pumps in GM's over the years either directly from the dealer or NAPA and I can't recall more than one that I ever had a problem with, and it wasn't with the pump but the sender. A poor electrical connection (especially ground) will also drastically shorten a pumps life as well so be sure to look into that if you're going to pull it again.


The tank was spotless inside. I even drained all the fuel out and added fresh from a clean container. All the wires were good, and I even put the new pigtail that came with the unit. I will re-check the wires again though once I pull it again (ugh)


2COR517;1037065 said:


> Tom, you should buy an entire sending unit from a GM Dealer. It will come with the latest pigtail. Shop around, ask for "garage price". The Napa sending units are usually Carter, so go OEM. I just put a new pump in my Tahoe. The dealer was actually cheaper buy the time I ordered the new style pigtail. Turns out the electrical connection was the cause of the failure anyway.


 I did get a complete sending unit from napa. It was a complete Delphi unit pump, pigtail and sender. Was close to 400 bucks I miss the old bolt on ones from the carbed 350's. So much easier and less BS to do. Im thinking the GM dealer will just be the way to go from here on out with this truck.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1037067 said:


> I did get a complete sending unit from napa. It was a complete Delphi unit pump, pigtail and sender. Was close to 400 bucks


Wow you're not getting any deals there. My cost on that pump is $292.44. May want to shop elsewhere.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You're getting, well, um, you know....

I paid just over $200 for mine from the dealer, with the new pigtail.

Ask your Napa for a discount. I have a cash account, but with a discount. Really adds up.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1037067 said:


> I did get a complete sending unit from napa. It was a complete Delphi unit pump, pigtail and sender. Was close to 400 bucks I miss the old bolt on ones from the carbed 350's. So much easier and less BS to do. Im thinking the GM dealer will just be the way to go from here on out with this truck.


i don't even pay $400 + for a fuel pump, and i am in Canada, the home of the inflated prices, i believe my cost on the last one we did was $263 with the new wiring


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;1037089 said:


> You're getting, well, um, you know..I paid just over $200 for mine from the dealer, with the new pigtail. Ask your Napa for a discount. I have a cash account, but with a discount. Really adds up.


Yours is a different application that cost less than Tom's so it's not a real good comparison. Call your NAPA store and ask them for a price on an FG0271 and an FG0084 and you'll see the difference the application makes.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh I know Im taking it in the rear on parts anymore from napa:realmad: I know with the FP regulator and the pump/sender was 475 bucks out the door I can get OE GM parts from the dealer cheaper than most of the stuff at napa, etc. Federated has decent stuff lately and they give me a decent discount. Did the pump/sender/strainer in my 92 for 120 bucks. Pump is delphi, strainer carter and the sender spectra. But then again TBI stuff is way cheaper than stuff for the 6.0. With as many issues as I have had lately with napa stuff, I wont even waste my time trying to get a discount there. I get a "family" discount at the GM dealer so that makes it worth it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Keep use posted on how the truck performs on the rollers once a few pulls are done, maybe I'll give you a trick or two to try out. If your wallet can handle it of course.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will let you know. It depends on the trick to see if the wallet can handle it, lol. Im not expecting a ton of power since the 80E soaks up like 20% or something. If it puts down in the 300's on hp and tq to the rear wheels that will make my day. 300/360 is stock, but that is measured at the crank.


----------

